# I made a jig



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah you make them all the time! New to me, but the making of it and that it actually worked!!! And I have all you fine folks to thank for it!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

David,

What a slippery slope you've started down! Pretty soon your shop walls will be lined with special purpose jigs!

Congrats on a sucessful project!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job David!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, jigs and templates are a new world of routering


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

dcrusoe said:


> yeah you make them all the time! New to me, but the making of it and that it actually worked!!! And I have all you fine folks to thank for it!


Neat idea! Yet so simple


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Makes you feel good to accomplish something like that, doesn't it? I always write a note on them so I know their purpose, otherwise in six months I'll look at a jig and wonder "what the heck did I make this for?" :sarcastic:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job David.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Makes you feel good to accomplish something like that, doesn't it? I always write a note on them so I know their purpose, otherwise in six months I'll look at a jig and wonder "what the heck did I make this for?" :sarcastic:


Definitely write any applicable information on them. Besides telling you what they're for, that also prevents you from using the jig in your project - which then means you have to make another one. Don't ask how I know this. :sad:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

David, I see you made the Parallel Dado Jig - very nice, and it will save you a lot of work!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good, David. Since I'm pretty inexperienced, would you give a short description of how it works? Thanks. Jim


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice jig.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

The more jigs that you make the better you will get at making jigs, Neville says, don't ever buy that bought jig, just make one. N


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## gms002a (Oct 2, 2008)

I like it


----------



## jomora (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice and simple idea


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your design.

This is what makes this forum so great.

Everyone is willing to help others advance their skills and expand their knowledge.

Nice job!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> thanks for sharing your design.
> 
> This is what makes this forum so great.
> 
> Everyone is willing to help others advance their skills and expand their knowledge.


x2 !

Well stated Brad


----------



## jaximus (Aug 25, 2014)

i find myself needing to buy new tools/bits/blades to make jigs for other projects. making the jigs is half the fun!


----------

